# Help needed



## theobran1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Just purchased a EMC 10/4 T Melco for my wife don’t know anything about it, what software do I need and do I need to get the usb converter any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Try starting here: http://www.melco-service.com/docs/legacy/110305a.pdf


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Maybe is useful !


----------

